# Water...on mount



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

hey i need some help on my wooduck mount im working on. IM making the base for my granpa who will mount it. We have everything good except the water, we were told by a who's hobby store to paint it black and gray....so we did that but it doesnt look great and before we add the chryslaized water i want to make sure its good. Can anyone show me pictures of how to do this and if we need to paint it white then redo the whole color thing.

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

no takers


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Josh,

Not knowing what kind of water scene you are doing...It's kind of hard to tell you what works...Where is the bird, (swimming, standing in the water, on a rock not in the water???) 
You could use Envirotex if you want an easy still look to your water with no ripples...You can buy that at Menards I know...Paint the bottom black to give it a deeper look. You can lightly spray over top it with green or blue to give it some added color...
If you want ripples, you need to use scenery resin that you can buy in the taxidermy supply catalogs! If your wood duck is swimming in the water, you would want to use this on plexiglass...Scenery resin can be very dangerous...Make sure you reed the directions and have some ventilation going! If I didn't answer your questions...be more specific please!

thanks,

Rick


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

ummm its a shore line scence the base has a small creek running on the edge and theres a piece of driftwood the drake wooduck is standing on on the shore line and the hen is to the left. The background is cattails and grass with sand on the base. I need to know what to paint the part where ill put the water


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Paint it black...Then mix up something for your shoreline in Envirotex...Add dirt, sand, whatever kind of shoreline it's going to be...Let it dry and then pour another pour of Envirotex over top of it and you will have a very realistic shoreline scene...Good Luck!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks i got it done...ill post some pictures of the base when we get the finall touches on it then its off to the taxidermist!


----------

